# value village score



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2013)

i scored these at the local value village store
(value village is like goodwill stores)


----------



## necromancer (Mar 2, 2013)

second post


----------



## glondor (Mar 2, 2013)

Great score..... Cheap labware is always great!


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 3, 2013)

glondor said:


> Great score..... Cheap labware is always great!



Not trying to be mean.... but it could also be very costly...


----------



## skippy (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, I don't like the 'beaker' in pic 3 it doesn't appear to have a brand or volume graduations etc you usually see on a pyrex type borosilicate beaker. It could well be just soda lime glass. The espresso pot is likely a decent thing though.


----------



## Jimmi (Mar 3, 2013)

Eah I wouldn't trust the beaker. Probably would crack it yo get it hot.
Be careful


----------



## Geo (Mar 3, 2013)

its not a beaker. its a vase. i have several just like it. its ok to do some things, like precipitating gold. you couldnt heat it much without breakage. i do heat mine but its always in another container like a coffee pot.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 4, 2013)

thank you everyone, i will take extra care in using the beaker or test it first

i flicked the top of it and it has a very nice "ring" to it and thought it was not normal glass, testing will be the key !

thanks again


----------



## necromancer (Dec 13, 2014)

i have used the above glass vase/beaker many times. on a sand bed, it seems to be good glass.

and i picked up a 2 L pyrex measuring cup today & 3 of these P-89-B. 650 ml, 2 have lids ($5.99 each)


----------



## Shark (Dec 13, 2014)

necromancer said:


> i have used the above glass vase/beaker many times. on a sand bed, it seems to be good glass.
> 
> and i picked up a 2 L pyrex measuring cup today & 3 of these P-89-B. 650 ml, 2 have lids ($5.99 each)



I have a couple of those small Skillet pyroceram and love them. I use one as a safety catch on my small glass ware, and one for drying silver specifically. The first picture in the original post makes great little beakers with handles. I have one similar to it and it is very handy. I am still searching for a few more of them.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 30, 2017)

i am still using the vase / beaker almost 4 years now 
thanks to everyone here & there knowledge sharing i will be using it for years to come.


----------

